# Seeking 4-wood comments/advise



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Thinking about replacing current 18 degree 5-wood with a 16.5 or 17 degree 4-wood. Any advise out about who is making such clubs besides Mizuno and Ping? Anyone using a 4-wood currently and how do you like it? Thanks


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Hogan said:


> Thinking about replacing current 18 degree 5-wood with a 16.5 or 17 degree 4-wood. Any advise out about who is making such clubs besides Mizuno and Ping? Anyone using a 4-wood currently and how do you like it? Thanks


Look at the loft rather than the number. My Adams Ovation 2 is 16°. I was looking for a 4W too, but decided to go with a weak 3W instead. There seemed to be more choices if I didn't worry about the number of the club.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with Rick, go with the degree (loft) and you will have a lot more choices. One brands 4 woods may be another's 3 or 5. In the 15.5 degree to 17 degree range there are tons of options; titleist, cobra, ping, nike, callaway, taylormade, mizuno.....you get the picture.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Hogan said:


> Thinking about replacing current 18 degree 5-wood with a 16.5 or 17 degree 4-wood. Any advise out about who is making such clubs besides Mizuno and Ping? Anyone using a 4-wood currently and how do you like it? Thanks


Personally I doubt you are going to see much difference in distance between a 18 * and a 17 * fairway wood. One degree of loft is not going to make much difference. What you should be considering is the shafts.

Ball flights can vary a ton just from the shaft alone. If you are looking for a low ball flight you need to try different models of fairway woods. I use Titleist 904F, Pro Trajectory 15 and 18 degree models and the ball flight is lower on those clubs than any other fairway woods I have owned in 25 years. The new model from Titleist has a face that is a bit deeper which is supposed to help get the ball in the air higher and quicker.

If you look back at the past fairway woods, your 18 degree is actually a 4 wood according to the old specs. I have seen 5 woods marked with 20-22 degrees loft. Now those are 7 woods.

Hit the range with some different models of woods and see which one works best for you.


----------

